# Rods for Kayak fishing



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Looking too add a couple of conventional rods to my yak fishing arsenal. ( I already have several spinning outifts) What do you guys like to use in terms of rod length. Will be mostly plugging with artificials (rattletraps, topwater, jigging, etc.)

Thanks


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

7'


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jus lost my 7 ft Shimano lite action spinnin rod in the shoals of Fisherman's Island...Eastern shore.It is the same model as Teo's,and TC's....I don't know what the model is....but is awesome fer the lite stufff....real in-expensive also....picked mine up fer less than $30.....the reel was one of em Oinnaccles from Lite House...also in-expensive...that's why I am not upset on loosing them....Now if it was my TLD 15 and Nice boat rod....I'd be


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

My spinning gear is also 7' rods. I was thinking of going with 8' with an Abu 6500 baitcaster. I'm thinking 8' might be a little long from yak but rod would double for light duty from pier and surf. 

sorry to hear about your loss Nsearch. Sounds like ya had a good time in spite of the mishap.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

I use any graphite rod from 5'-6" to 6'-6". 7' seems a little long. You never have to cast very far. Don't bother buying anything to nice as you will eventually loose it. I have 2 Shimano Sahara reels ($60) and an Abu 5500 that I use in my yak. That way none of my combos is worth more than $100 including the braided line. I don't know about the Abu but the smaller Sahara 1500 has caught a 29", 30", and 36" red with no problem and thousands of schoolie striper. Super smooth drag.

Anyway, I wouldn't get anything to long or expensive.

Tom


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

I use 8' rods just so I can get the fish around the bow of the kayak. As far as distance casting, If you beach yourself and do some surf fishing the extra lenght helps.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I like 7' rods, St.Croix and Shimano are making some short handeled rods for kayakers. I like both spin and casting reels, not to mention the 9-weight flyrod.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Surf Cat said:


> ...I was thinking of going with 8' with an Abu 6500 baitcaster. I'm thinking 8' might be a little long from yak but rod would double for light duty from pier and surf.


I dont kayak, but have a 6500 CS Mag and a St Croix 8 ft Tidemaster rod with 15 lb mono. Sweet! I have the 1/2-2 oz model rod...outstanding setup - I would die if I lost it on a yayak though...the setup is well over $300.

Sandcrab


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I hear ya sand crab*

most of my true surf gear is either too big or too expensive for the Kayak, so it's back to the store for some "losable" gear.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

put rod leashes so you won't lose it...


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not using a 'cheap' reel in my yak either. There is no point if it is going to jam up when a big fish gets on. You can get a decent rod for $20.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*erfisher*

yeah, I'm not really looking to go ultra cheap. I already have rod leashes. I still wouldn't want to see my $500 stella reel take a dunking, leash or not.


----------

